# Need advice on firing upright angle shots



## gryd (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Whenever a squirrel is high up in a tree and I am close to the tree I never can hit the squirrel. I'm not sure if it's because I don't hold the gun as steady, or I can't balance the gun as well, or something else. I have a Gamo Big Cat by the way. Any advice woukd be appreciated.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

well, maybe, just think about the effects of gravity... when shooting at something level to you.. gravity over that distance has a downward pull on the bullet.. now, shooting nearly overhead.. that doesn't give gravity much of a chance to pull the trajectory of the bullet down, sure, gravity is still pulling it down.. but you sighted the gun in where gravity had a lot of effect on the trajectory and caused a much greater arc in the path of the bullet. Just like shooting down a steep hill... same effect, shooting at 100yds on the flat has a completely different effect on the trajectory of a bullet compared to shooting 100yds down a steep incline.
(there's gotta be a more simple way to explain all that...)


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes simply put . You must first consider the tangent arch of the earths curvature by the Cosign of the trajectorys degree of differance by the purpandicular pull of gravity. The bullet will hit lower than usuall or higher than usuall? oh heck fire a spotter round!!!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

12 guage'd fix that problem :wink:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

its pretty simple actually when you shoot stait up gravity does not pull down ward on you pellet. therefore your pellet will travel higher than you intended. basically you have to aim under the squrrel.

the first squrrel I shot was with a rws air rifle. really a slow gun around 500fps any ways the trajectoy was to curved and the squrrels kep there distance. I go lucky ne day when one poed its head out 40 yds above me. I hit him sqaure on and he dropped like a sack of bricks.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

actually, we would need to know if you have a scope.. if that is the case, aim above them because the path of the bullet is lower... depending on how far you are sighted in at... lol

the bullet crosses the path 2 times, on the way up, then one the way back, unless your rifle scope works off the tangent of your bullet path, where you would be only one time.. sound complicated? it is.. lots of shooting, practicing, thinking, and reading is going to help.. i get confused all the time!


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

oh, and zoom completely out... that will help a ton!!!


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Bore.224 said:


> Yes simply put . You must first consider the tangent arch of the earths curvature by the Cosign of the trajectorys degree of differance by the purpandicular pull of gravity. The bullet will hit lower than usuall or higher than usuall? oh heck fire a spotter round!!!


"I concur!"








"I concur!"


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Gamo big cat- 1000 fps.

Aim low, almost to the branch he's on. You get suprisingly less drop when you're shooting straight up, trust me...

:sniper:


----------



## Aces1295 (Nov 26, 2007)

Aim low when they're up in a tree. I usually give it an inch and a half or so below where I want to hit. Again, this all depends on how high up (the higher up, the lower you have to aim) and how far your away (the further away you are the less you have to correct) I have a gamo hunter (1000 fps).


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

weasle414 said:


> 12 guage'd fix that problem :wink:


Yeah, just remember, what goes up, must come down!


----------

